# New Snow Goose Movie



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was looking around the internet today and found this new snow goose dvd. I think it looks pretty cool. I might have to order one up. Check out Performancecalls.com. 
http://www.performancecalls.com/dvd/snomen.html


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll probably buy it, who knows it my be pretty good!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ordered it yesterday give you guys the low down this weekend!


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

good vid I've had it for a couple weeks now. Lots of killin and very informative


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

honkerhitmen said:


> good vid I've had it for a couple weeks now. Lots of killin and very informative


Care to fill us in on their "secrets"?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. It was ok. Nothing special I would say. Only 3 or 4 hunts on there. They do give out some info but for anyone that knows anything about hunting snow geese, you already know the stuff that they say. I would rate the video a 4 out of 10.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say great action. They shoot one neck collar. I would give it a 8 out of 10. Definetly one of the better snow goose hunting movies out there!


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

After watching it. All I could say was, "That's it?" Thought I may have dozed off and missed a few hunts so I quickly checked the menu. Nope, that was it.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

2 out of 10 at most


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well after the spam e-mails about it I figured it probably would be a bust.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

I wouldn't recomend it to anyone who has shot a snow goose before. Very, very basic. Lots of singles and doubles killed. Not much for flocks of geese decoying. If you have never killed a snow goose before it may be good for you to watch. As there is more talking about hunting than hunting. I would rate it a 1 out of 10.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Tim! :beer:


----------

